# Oxalic Acid On  Silk Screen



## PCHiggin (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi,I tried a search on this with no luck. Will OA remove silk screens from a chainguard? Might be a dumb question because I know Windex will remove screening in about 2 seconds,but maybe OA isnt as harsh? I dont know. The more I read about OA, the more Im amazed by it. Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 11, 2019)

If the screening is at the point to where it will wipe off with water and a terry cloth, then there is a chance. I've had a few were the paint was basically a dry powder and if it's that far gone trying to save it is a lost cause unless you clear coat it before doing anything to it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> If the screening is at the point to where it will wipe off with water and a terry cloth, then there is a chance. I've had a few were the paint was basically a dry powder and if it's that far gone trying to save it is a lost cause unless you clear coat it before doing anything to it.



Clear coat might be a good idea.Thanks


----------

